# catching baitfish just off the beach using a castnet



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

Can you catch any type of baitfish such as pinfish, hardtails, mullet and cigar minnows with a castnet? Was just wondering if i could go down to the beach, fill up on my bait the day before i go out in the gulf through the east pass instead of stoping there at the pass and catching my bait there. If i could id be one step ahead, we always have a hard time finding bait. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

do any of yall catch your bait this way?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

You'll have better luck with pin fish on the sound side in the grass flats (my fav bait deep sea). Hard tail and others will be hard unless they're right up on the beach... which hasn't been often in my experiences


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

yea i kinda figured that, although i have seen some kind of baitfish swim by me when im down at the beach, ill swim swimming by. I like to go and put in at hogtown and work my way east, catching those pinfish and mullet with my castnet although have not had many bites on cut up mullet but im thinking about trying them live, about the size of your hand will see.


----------

